# Hull Tugs



## galatea1

Hello everyone , can anybody help me ? I am looking for a photo of a Hull tug called " MERCHANTMAN" . I know of its existance in the 1950s , but I would really like a photo of her .
Many thanks..............John


----------



## jim barnes

try the gallery under tugs sure it's there?


----------



## jim barnes

Sorry John i have searched and can't find it either? surely some one out there can help, Rudd or Thames phill maybe?


----------



## K urgess

Greetings, John.

Merchantman:
Built 1945 by Clelands Ltd., Wallsend
1945-46: Ministry of War Transport _Empire Bess_
1946: Bought by United Towing
1962: Slod to Soc.Arm. Napolitani, Naples as _Tarentum_
1981: Scrapped.

Is this the one?
The information is taken from "United Towing 1920-1990" compiled by Alan Ford.
There is a very small photograph in the book but it's probably subject to copyright so I can't post it on here. If you send me an email I'll scan it and send you a copy.

Cheers
Kris/


----------



## ruud

Ahoy John,
Just check your PM box.
Btw there've been 2 MERCHANTMAN's, 1 as mentioned above by Kris, and another one from 1964 but didn't made it long, sunk in 1967 in the North Sea.


----------



## galatea1

Evening Lads , Thanks very much for all your replies , It was most helpful
Kind regards...........John


----------



## ruud

Ahoy John,
Thanks for the PM, glad being able to help.


----------



## Kaskazi

Photo: http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2003/01/10722.jpg

UK Navy Empire tug, Modified Englishman/Larch-class
Registered: LR47-48:10728 /LR50-51:68991 /LR56-57:69987 /LR60-61:71766
IMO 5352769 /(GBR)ON 169199 /(ITA)ON 915
593 GRT, 67 NRT, L43,64m(41,15), B10,09m, D4,566m(4,88)
(143.2'(137.1')x33.1'x15.1' or 143'2"(135'0")x33'1"x14'11.3/4"(16'0"))
1 scr, T3cyl by "George Clark (1938) Ltd" at Sunderland, oil fired, 223nhp-1275ihp

EMPIRE BESS
1945 -25/04: Launched by "Clelands (Successors) Ltd" at Wallsend (GBR) (YN 74)
1945 -26/07: completed for the UK MOT, mng "United Towing Co Ltd" at Hull (GBR)
1946 -08/05: Sold to "United Towing Co" at Hull (GBR) for £36,250, renamed MERCHANTMAN (Capt. W.V. Hopper-1951)
(GBR flag, regd Hull, ON 169199, c/s GFCW)
1962: To "Societa Rimorchiatori Napoletani" (ITA), renamed TARENTUM
(ITA flag, regd Naples, ON 915, c/s IMCA, 568 GRT,160 NRT)
1982: for demolition to "Palermo Salvatore e Cia" at Napoli (ITA)
1982 -28/05: breaking up commenced

Source: the TugsList - enter at http://users.skynet.be/sky42086/


----------



## kathmike

*hull tugs*

have built a model from original cochrain drawings of presto sister formaly empire sarah picture present in the hull maritime museum owned originly by ellermans nicnamed the parrot line sold to united towing and scrapped by them have stood on the bridge of salvageman when she was in hull she was big have a list somewhere of all the empire tugs wil try to find it cheers mike hull(K)


----------



## BillH

kathmike said:


> have built a model from original cochrain drawings of presto sister formaly empire sarah picture present in the hull maritime museum owned originly by ellermans nicnamed the parrot line sold to united towing and scrapped by them have stood on the bridge of salvageman when she was in hull she was big have a list somewhere of all the empire tugs wil try to find it cheers mike hull(K)


PRESTO/EMPIRE SARA was of a different one of the eleven classes of Empire Tug being somewhat smaller.
You are correct that Ellerman's Wilson Line sold her to United Towing in 1968 along with their other tug FORTO. Both were scrapped within a short period.

Will e-mail you some info.

Bill


----------



## davekinda2000

*Looking for flatty Thomsons TUG /FORTO*

FORTO/PRESTO
Hi there, I am the grandson of Ernie Thompson (flatty) and would love to make my mothers wish of owning a photo of the tug which my grandfather worked on come true, apparently he was the skipper of her. His was FORTO which as far as I know was the sister tug of PRESTO / any info or help would be much appriciated, please send me a private message


----------



## BillH

davekinda2000 said:


> FORTO/PRESTO
> Hi there, I am the grandson of Ernie Thompson (flatty) and would love to make my mothers wish of owning a photo of the tug which my grandfather worked on come true, apparently he was the skipper of her. His was FORTO which as far as I know was the sister tug of PRESTO / any info or help would be much appriciated, please send me a private message


PRESTO 
O.N. 169307. 274g. 111'8" x 26'7" x 12'4½"
T.3-cyl. (15", 25" & 42" x 27") engine made by Amos & Smith Ltd., Hull. 850 IHP.
6.5.1943: Launched as EMPIRE SARA by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No. 1267) for the Ministry of War Transport. 10.8.1943: Completed, France, Fenwick Tyne & Wear Company Ltd., Newcastle, managers. 14.9.1944: The Alexandra Towing Company Ltd., Liverpool, appointed managers. 22.5.1946: Sold for £22,500 to Ellerman's Wilson Line Ltd., Hull, and renamed PRESTO. 13.3.1968: Purchased by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. After a short period of use, was laid up for disposal, wearing the United Towing Company Ltd's, funnel with Ellerman’s green hull. 15.6.1968: Arrived at Blyth for demolition by Hughes Bolckow Ltd.



FORTO 
O.N. 167047. 180g. 4n 107'8" x 25'8" x 11.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15”, 24” & 40” x 27”) engine made by Amos & Smith Ltd., Hull. 106 NHP. 650 IHP.
1.1939: Completed by Cook, Welton & Gemmell Ltd., Beverley (Yard No. 649) for Ellerman's Wilson Line Ltd., Hull. 13.3.1968: Purchased by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. After a short period of use, was laid up for disposal, wearing the United Towing Company Ltd's, funnel, and Ellermans green hull. 15.6.1968: Arrived at Blyth for demolition by Hughes Bolckow Ltd.


----------



## davekinda2000

Hi my grandfather was Ernie Thompson (flatty) he was the skipper of FORTO sister to presto , and my mum still owns the original Bell and clock from her, 


would love to see the model or a photo of it thx
(Thumb)


----------



## skele

galatea1 said:


> Hello everyone , can anybody help me ? I am looking for a photo of a Hull tug called " MERCHANTMAN" . I know of its existance in the 1950s , but I would really like a photo of her .
> Many thanks..............John


its in the gallery ,photos ,merchantman ..


----------



## grem

I was with your grandad when he was with united towing on the krooman the one thing about your grandad he was great tug skipper unlike some and always laughing I also sailed with his two brothers on the smaller tugs


----------



## gdturner

*Photos of Presto*

Some photos of the Forto/Presto for you from my Dads collection.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## peteb

Off Alexandra Dock Hull, Stern tug looks like Autocrat, can anyone name the Wilson boat.


----------



## peter drake

Graeme

I think it's Tinto

Pete


----------



## sam2182sw

to big for TINTO it looks like ****/DOMINO class sam


----------



## kathmike

*presto*



davekinda2000 said:


> Hi my grandfather was Ernie Thompson (flatty) he was the skipper of FORTO sister to presto , and my mum still owns the original Bell and clock from her,
> 
> 
> would love to see the model or a photo of it thx
> (Thumb)


I have a coloured picture of presto and an artists impression of photo and presto towing a merchant vessell into Hull the photo I will copy if it is any use to you I have several b.w pictures I have also built a model of presto and am currently refurbishing her and fitting radio control in her she is nearly 4 foot long photos can be arranged for you if you would wish Email me on [email protected]] sorry for the long time in replying to your thread but life has been busy I also know a gentleman who sailed on presto and may have known your grandad he searched a long time for the bell of presto but could not find it . all the best Mike.


----------

